# first cichlid tank



## stack (Dec 10, 2008)

well i got it finished (ish) tonight minus the backround(cant find one thats nice any susgestions?)
my arm is still numb from being in the tank so long

inhabatins
5 ob peacocks
5 hap vc 10
a brissle nose pleco
4 protomelas virgatus gome
3 keni
so far they are getting along well(been 2 weeks)
growing out a catfish in my planted tank so he wont be lunch but i cant remember the name


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice with those rocks and your fish I would go with a black background. The color of your fish will stand out more. Good job on the tank that wood looks great.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice setup.


----------

